# 2 Black Moores With Serouse Ick!! Help Asap



## ghostangelhunny (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey everyone. I have 2 black moores one small little guy which I love sooo much and one biggg one anyways I noticed the big one had some small white on his tail well I went out and got a quaretine tank a 10 gal then I noticed that my little one has it now also well I treated my 55 gal so everyone in there is clear I checked them all. And I put the 2 guys in the quarentine tank and treating them in there..The big one is getting better but the little one I don't think is gonna make it he is getting worse now i think he has fin rot also bc his back fins are all shredded looking is there anything that I might b able to get like tomorrow for a fast fix to this problem I really love this little guy I call him perewinkle..lol I don't wanna loose him nor do I wanna give up on him I just hope he makes it through the night...I am using some some stuff called quick fix for ich or something from the petstore but it doesn't seem to b helping him now and now with the fin rot this is just horrable so if anyone can help or throw me some kind of info that would b great!!

Thanks 
Jessica


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

could you post some pictures?

are you postive it is ick? Describe what it looks like please, for It sounds like it may not be ick


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

More importantly, can you tell us about your tank? Stocking levels, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, waterchage schedule, feeding schedule, other inhabitants would all be helpful.


----------



## ghostangelhunny (Jul 24, 2006)

Well I have 2 black moores and 4 goldfish in a 55 gal Umm amonia is 0 ph is 7 nitrite is 0 and nitrate is 20ppm Just started 10% daily water changes since this happened but before is was weekly and feed once or twice a day. Other than that that is about it..And it is little salt like particals all over my fish that is y I thought it was ick and now his fins are getting bad looking all like it's rotting off. O don't know what to do I am freaking out I never had it this bad to where is was really hard to control


----------

